# Aqua Festival PRAGUE'2006



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi, Pals !
It was an interesting event, what I had visited last week - *Aqua Festival PRAGUE'2006.*
I had make much photos there, but the quality is not much for boast&#8230; 
Anyway, I will try to pick some of them, just for information to report of this event&#8230;

This year, the championship was about the Pterophillum Scalare(angel fish).
It was almost 60 competitors with different Scalar's variety there&#8230;
The Big winner become a pair of *"Red Scalar":*





































Here are the winners of *category "Altums":*




























The last one, was the biggest Altum I have ever seen&#8230;
His body was large than my palm (thenar) and he can't spread enough his fins vertically
in those not little exhibition tank&#8230; 

Next,a few shots of the winners *category "Veiltail":*














































I hope soon will be able to prepare more photos of the rest of the winners&#8230;
Now will finish with some photos of the 2 of Show tanks from there -
One was with my favorite Discus fish:



















The other one - with African cichlids&#8230;with this huge African "King Kong"&#8230;



















P.S. If somebody is interesting about some other stuffs shown at the Aqua-festival,
may take a look at my Bulgarian thread here:
Áúëãàðñêà àêâàðèóìíà åíöèêëîïåäèÿ :: Ïðåãëåä íà òåìà - Aqua Festival PRAGUE 2006


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Photo is nice and crispy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

*Nice*!... Love the Angels, nice Dicus and the African chichlid has a face only a mother could love.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

trenac said:


> ... the African chichlid has a face only a mother could love.



















The big problem shooting good this Angelfish was not only the terrible reflections of the flash
and dirty glass (outside)&#8230;
All the fishes was under stress and mostly hiding in the corners or under filter&#8230;
Especially, after any flashing shot or peoples knocking on the glass&#8230;
The brave handsome boy, exception of that, was this one:



















He was altering continuously the nuance of his black vertical lines, yellow/red cloak and this ice-cold reflection of the skin&#8230;
I hope you understand what I mean seeing also these close ups:


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Continuing with the next two Scalarya's championship variety:
These 2 Black specimens, attract my attention, even under stress, they seem like "Black Ninja Warriors"&#8230;



















The other - Leopard Scalarya, was so expressive with that amazing combine of body's big spotted and the leopard "lace" on the fins:


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

